# Zwei Gaming PCs für jeweils max 2500€



## Dllqt (21. Juni 2020)

Hallöle,
wie der Titel bereits sagt zwei Pcs sollens werden 

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?
Möchte keine Teile davon verwenden da ich ihn am Zweitwohnsitz weiterverwende.

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
144Hz - 1440p

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
GPU hat probleme wenn ich meinen WQHD monitor verwenden.

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
will ca die nächsten 2-4 wochen bestellen.

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?
Nein

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
pro PC  2500 also in Summe 5000€ - hab aber gegen günstiger auch nix einzuwenden  solange preis/leistung passt.

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
WoW / Arc hauptsächlich aber immer wieder auch aktuelle Titel

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
1-2tb kann ja nachrüsten im bedarfsfall

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?
Der erste Pc ist für mich da hab ich keine besonderen anforderungen wäre cool wenn es farblich zusammenpasst hätte es gerne entweder alles in rot/schwarz oder in weiß ist aber alles kein muss.

Der zweite Pc ist das sorgenkind ,der ist für die freundin und die hat was optik angeht eine klare vorstellung es soll pink/rosa leuchten mit ein wenig grünen akzenten ich denke mal also die hardware soll aufjedenfall rgb fähig sein und in weiß gehalten da weiß am ehesten zu diesen farben passt. rgb led strip und rgb lüfter sind für mich selbsterklärend aber die hardware sollte diese idee unterstützen hier vielleicht ein beispiel : Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;'*'89,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


vielen dank schonmal an alle die mich hier unterstützen


----------



## Downsampler (21. Juni 2020)

Ein Rechner:

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

RGB Gedöhns kenne ich net, braucht man net, usw. 

Weiße Mainboards habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Es ginge da eher schwarzes Board mit weißen Kühlern und weißem RAM in einem weißen Gehäuse.

Veränderte Komponenten für Rechner 2: 

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 White TG ab &euro;'*'143,21 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard mit weißen Kühlern: ASUS Prime X570-Pro ab &euro;'*'239,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Weiße RAMs: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16W) ab &euro;'*'157,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Weiße Lüfter mit RGB: Corsair iCUE QL140 RGB PWM White Dual Fan Kit ab &euro;'*'97,44 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Weißes Netzteil: https://geizhals.de/seasonic-prime-...pd2-snowsilent-ssr-650p-a1802137.html?hloc=de

Weiße Wasserkühlung mit RGB: https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-lc-240-rgb-white-edition-90rc0062-m0uay0-a2210542.html?hloc=de

Grafikkarte mit RGB: https://geizhals.de/sapphire-nitro-radeon-rx-5700-xt-8g-se-11293-05-40g-a2177187.html?hloc=de



Von NZXT gibt es noch ein veraltetes Intel Board mit weißer Abdeckung:

https://www.nzxt.com/de/products/n7-z390-matte-white

Außer der weißen Abdeckung hat man aber nur Nachteile damit.


----------



## Lordac (21. Juni 2020)

Servus,

welche variable Synchronisierung haben die WQHD-Bildschirme?

Hier mein Vorschlag:

*CPU: *i5-10600K
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
*Mainboard:* ASUS TUF Gaming Z490-Plus, ASUS Prime Z490-A *oder* Gigabyte Z490 Vision G (Tests abwarten)
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-3600, CL16, schwarz *oder* weiß
*SSD:* Silicon Power P34A80 2TB *oder* Crucial MX500 2TB
*Grafikkarte:* RTX2070 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X / Gaming X Trio)
*Netzteil:* Seasonic Focus GX 550W
*Gehäuse:* Pure Base 500DX

Da WoW nach wie vor von der Kombination Intel/Nvidia etwas mehr profitiert, würde ich darauf setzen. Mit sechs Kernen ist man erst mal auch gut aufgestellt, bei der nächsten CPU-Generation würde ich dann eh wechseln, um PCIe 4.0 zu haben, damit ist man dann gut aufgestellt. 

Das Gehäuse ist natürlich eine Frage vom Geschmack. Ich finde das Pure Base 500DX gelungen, zum einen ist es luftig worüber sich die Hardware freut, zum anderen ist ein wenig Beleuchtung dabei, was euch vielleicht entgegen kommt.
Als Alternative schlage ich das Define 7, Meshify S2 oder ein NZXT vor *klick*, da müsst ihr schauen was euch zusagt.

Wenn das gewünschte Gehäuse einen Netzteiltunnel hat, spielt die Farbe vom Netzteil keine Rolle, weil man es nicht sieht. 

Sollten die Bildschirme "nur" FreeSync haben, würde ich bei der Grafikkarte die Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700 XT 8G SE nehmen wenn es bunt sein soll, oder die PowerColor RX 5700 XT Red Devil / Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700 XT 8G wenn man es nicht übertreiben möchte.

Im Allgemeinen finde ich die Kombination schwarz/weiß immer passend, ich würde also nicht auf biegen und brechen nur weiße Teile kaufen. Die farblichen Akzente kann man ja dann mit der Beleuchtung setzen, da würde ich auch nicht zu viel machen, weil das schnell "überladen" aussieht, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Ich für meinen Teil schau eh zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz auf den Bildschirm wenn der PC läuft, und kaufe deshalb immer geschlossene Gehäuse, aber auch da ist jeder anders !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Dllqt (21. Juni 2020)

@downsampler
danke für die vorschläge sind einige gute tipps dabei kann mir wer kurz erklären was bei dem chipsatz am mb der große unterschied ist zB von b450 oder 550 zu jz wie bei dir dem x570.

ja beim mainboard dachte ich auch nur an weiße akzente aber so wie du bereits sagtest kühler und ram und gpu runden das dann eh gut ab 


@lordac
freesync - hoffe ich hab die frage richtig verstanden.


----------



## Downsampler (21. Juni 2020)

B450 ist ein abgespeckter X470 Chipsatz, B550 ein abgespeckter X570 Chipsatz.

Für aktuelle AMD Rechner ist X570 der beste Chipsatz. B550 bietet z. B. nur einen PCIe 4.0 x16 Steckplatz, die anderen auf den Boards sind PCIe 3.0, weniger CPU Kompatibilität usw.

Produktvergleich Gigabyte B550 Aorus Master, Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master, Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite Geizhals Deutschland

Die Abdeckungen und die Backplate der Grafikkarte könnte man ja abmontieren und selbst weiß lackieren.


----------



## Lordac (21. Juni 2020)

Servus,





Dllqt schrieb:


> freesync - hoffe ich hab die frage richtig verstanden.


ok, dann könntest du z.B. hier *klick*, und da *klack*, nachschauen ob sie FreeSync mit einer Nvidia-Karte nutzen können, ansonsten würde ich eine von AMD kaufen, da hab ich meinen #3 entsprechend angepasst.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juni 2020)

Paar " White" Gehäuse

Mit integrierter RGB
Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Base 500DX weiß, NZXT H510i weiß Geizhals Deutschland

Normal
Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Base 500 weiß, Glasfenster, Phanteks Eclipse P600S Glacier White, Fractal Design Define 7 Clear Tempered Glass White Geizhals Deutschland

ARGB white Lüfter von alpenföhn
Produktvergleich Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB White Edition, weiß, 120mm, Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB White Edition, weiß, 140mm (84000000172), Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB High Speed White Edition Triple, Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB White Edition Trip beim 3er Pack sind 1x RGB Splitter
1x PWM Splitter  dabei

Alpenföhn Brocken 3 White Edition ab &euro;' '59,65 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
was die dafür verlangen o.O


----------



## Dllqt (21. Juni 2020)

@lordac mein monitor ist laut deinem link kompatibel also ich kann nvidia od. amd wählen und in beiden fällen freesync nutzen  hab daran garnicht gedacht thx !

@tengri86 ich guck mit ihr nochmal durch mir gefällt ja das du schallgedämmte vorgeschlagen hast da ich für meinen pc ein ganz einfaches gedämmtes verwenden werde (wahrscheinlich fractal) aber was ich mich grad frage ist wie gut funktioniert die dämmung wenn man ein sichfenster hat ?



mhm ich denke ich greife wirklich zum x3700 der wird mir von vielen quellen empfohlen
ram stehn nun bei beiden pcs auch schon fest einmal die corsair rgb und einmal die ripjaws
cpu kühler hab ich corsair i110 gefunden die gibts in schwarz und in weiß mit rgb zu nem guten preis und scheint laut geizhalsranking sehr beliebt zu sein.
gehäuse entscheide ich wohl noch und netzteil hängt dann davon ab wenn man sieht brauch ichs einmal weiß wenn nicht dann preis / leistung...bequiet straight power hab ich bisher immer verbaut und hat mich nie in stich gelassen. 
speicher gibts glaub ich nicht zuviel zum falsch machn ...macht bei gaming nvme wirklich sinn ? wobei auch egal weil die inzwischen gleich viel bzw wenig kosten wie die normalen sata ssds

bleib für mich nur echt die frage was mb und gpu angeht wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauch ich zB nen x570 chipsatz nur wenn ich vorhab zu ocn ? weil kompatibel wäre meine cpu auch mit nem b450 od 550 soweit  hat mich google gebracht^^

und gpu blick ich noch nie wirklich durch hab die gefunden aber die scheint mir irgendwie overkill Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Gaming OC White 8G ab &euro;' '794,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

generell ist nicht sicher ob gforce od amd . kann man den benchmark rankings glauben zumal ich ja nicht weiß wieviel oc dahinter ist.


----------



## Lordac (21. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ein gedämmtes Gehäuse hat zwei Seiten, auf der einen dämmt man möglichen Schall, auf der anderen verhindert man ein wenig Wärmeabgabe über das Metall, und die Lüfter drehen möglicherweise etwas höher. 

Ich sehe das so, wenn das Wunschgehäuse eine Dämmung mit bringt, dann ist es so, zwingend darauf achten würde ich aber nicht. Wenn man auf leise bzw. entsprechend ausgelegte Komponenten achtet (z.B. Grafikkarte, CPU-Kühler, Lüfter), dann spielt eine Dämmung kaum eine Rolle. 

Ansonsten ist es natürlich so das bei einem Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster die Dämmung nicht mehr so stark ist, es fehlt ja eine komplette Seite.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juni 2020)

Waren Vorschläge für deine Freundin  

also ich habe die Phanteks 600s Satin schwarz mit Sichtfenster, wenn man Gute Hardware hat  und die Leise sind + lüfterkurve , dann hört man net viel, 
nur meine Rog strix macht gern hin und wieder spulenfieben aber die höre ich  ey net wegen meinen Studio boxen(Hintergrund Musik)

Lüfterkurve ->Gehäuselüfter + CPU lüfter sind bei mir 750RPM bis 85 Grad, aber weiter als 67 Grad war mein PC nie  und die gpu gammelt bei 61/63 rum, muss halt einstellen bis wie viel RPM für dich erträglich ist 

Du kannst ja ohne sichtfenster nehmen wenn dir das egal ist.

Ging halt um deine Freundin wegen RGB + ARGB Lüfter


----------



## Dllqt (21. Juni 2020)

@tengri86
ok also scheint dämmung mit sichtfenster trotzdem sinn zu machen 

ja die von dir vorgeschlagenen lüfter sind preislich sehr intressant vorallem im 3er pack !


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juni 2020)

jo und die sind nicht schlecht,  will die auch holen ^^
und splitter kabel sind auch dabei und ich glaube du kannst  noch eine 4te lüfter dranstöpseln


edit ups : nicht vergessen


----------



## Rattan (21. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> jo und die sind schlecht,  will die auch holen ^^



wirklich ?      Fehlt da nicht ein nicht ?


----------



## Lordac (21. Juni 2020)

Servus,





> ...ich denke ich greife wirklich zum Ryzen 7 3700X


die CPU kannst du auch kaufen, Blizzard-Spiele profitieren halt seit jeher von Intel, deshalb hab ich dir die Alternative vorgeschlagen.


> ram stehn nun bei beiden pcs auch schon fest einmal die corsair rgb und einmal die ripjaws


Bei beiden Plattformen ist man als "Normalanwender" mit 3600MHz nahe am Optimum, mit 3200MHz macht man aber auch nichts falsch.


> bequiet straight power hab ich bisher immer verbaut und hat mich nie in stich gelassen.


Ich hab dir das Seasonic vorgeschlagen weil alle drei Z490-Boards drei Stromanschlüsse haben, und diese das Straight Power 11 550W nicht bedienen kann.
Wenn du ein Mainboard mit nur zwei Stromanschlüssen nimmst, kannst du auch ohne Bedenken das Straight Power 11 nehmen. Der bei manchen Mainboards vorhandene dritte Stromanschluss ist zwar nicht zwingend nötig, bei einem Neukauf würde ich aber trotzdem ein entsprechendes Netzteil kaufen.


> ...macht bei gaming nvme wirklich sinn?


In den meisten Fällen sieht es bei einem Spiele-PC so aus *klick*. Vom Preis her gibt es aber schon deutliche Unterschiede, vergleiche mal die Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB mit der Crucial MX500 2TB !


> wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauch ich z.B. nen x570 Chipsatz nur wenn ich vorhab zu ocn ?


Nein, übertakten lohnt sich bei den Ryzen 3xxx-CPUs nicht wahnsinnig, da sie bei entsprechender Kühlung nahe am Limit laufen. Der größte "Vorteil" vom  X570- oder B550-Chipsatz ist PCIe 4.0, was im Moment bei Grafikkarten mit genügend VRAM aber noch nicht relevant ist.

Wenn du/ihr ein Gehäuse mit USB-C 3.1-Anschluss in der Front auswählt und diesen auch nutzen möchtet, braucht ihr ein Mainboard mit entsprechendem Header, wie z.B. das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite.


> und gpu blick ich noch nie wirklich durch...


Ich ordne Grafikkarten gern der verwendeten Auflösung zu, auch wenn man am Ende des Tages nie genug Grafikleistung haben kann. Für WQHD würde ich eine der vorgeschlagenen RX 5700XT oder RTX2070 Super nehmen.
Die Nvidia-Karte ist ca. 10% schneller als die AMD-Karte und hat "Raytracing", dafür kostet sie etwas mehr. hier ist eine Übersicht dazu *klick*. Als Anhaltspunkt finde ich die sehr gut, ein expliziter Vergleich von jedem Grafikkartenmodell kann die Liste natürlich nicht darstellen.

Falls du dich für ein geschlossenes Gehäuse entscheidest, würde ich als CPU-Kühler keine Kompaktwasserkühlung, sondern den Brocken 3 kaufen.

Du solltest vor dem Kauf in jedem Fall noch einmal beide Zusammenstellungen auflisten, es sind doch viele Vorschläge gekommen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juni 2020)

Rattan schrieb:


> wirklich ?      Fehlt da nicht ein nicht ?



ja sry, ^^ eben gesehen


----------



## Dllqt (23. Juni 2020)

@lordac
bei der ssd geschichte dachte ich entweder an die mx500 und als vergleich dann Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB ab &euro;' '109,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist zwar nicht so flott wie die von samsung aber laut angabe schneller als die mx und preislich ident.

mhm also macht es auch nur sinn wenn ich mir schon ein board mit pcie 4.0 hole das die gpu auch pcie 4.0 hat sprich ne 5000er amd ?


----------



## Lordac (23. Juni 2020)

Servus,

wie sich die Zahlen auf dem Papier in den meisten Fällen in der Praxis auswirken, hast du ja im Video gesehen.

Bei ähnlichem Preis würde ich aber natürlich auch eine NVMe-SSD nehmen.

PCIe 4.0 macht sich im Moment hauptsächlich positiv bemerkbar, wenn die entsprechenden Grafikkarte ebenfalls PCIe 4.0 hat, aber über wenig VRAM verfügt.

Wie sich das in Zukunft auswirken wird, muss sich zeigen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2020)

Dllqt schrieb:


> @lordac
> bei der ssd geschichte dachte ich entweder an die mx500 und als vergleich dann Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB ab €'*'109,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist zwar nicht so flott wie die von samsung aber laut angabe schneller als die mx und preislich ident.



die kannst du nehmen.



Dllqt schrieb:


> mhm also macht es auch nur sinn wenn ich mir schon ein board mit pcie 4.0 hole das die gpu auch pcie 4.0 hat sprich ne 5000er amd ?



PCIe M.2 lohnen schlicht nicht und die 5000er Ryzen werden vermutlich einen neuen Sockel benötigen.


----------



## Dllqt (23. Juni 2020)

mit 5000er amd meinte ich die gpu also die hier Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G SE ab &euro;'*'449,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


aktuell sieht es so aus : Pc 5k Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Downsampler (27. Juni 2020)

B550 würde ich nicht nehmen. Zu dem Preis bekommst du ein X570 Board.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> B550 würde ich nicht nehmen. Zu dem Preis bekommst du ein X570 Board.


Ja, aber mit für die Preisklasse unterirdischer Spannungsversorgung. X570 hat keinerlei Vorteile wenn man die höhere zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite nicht nutzt (z.B. durch PCIe x4 Karte, 6x Sata und 2x NVMe SSD gleichzeitig).

Bei MSI gibts übrigens gerade eine Aktion bei B550 Boards: Dein Neustart! B550-Evolution &#8211; Sei dabei! | MSI Deutschland
Ähnliches auch bei Asus und Gigabyte.

Mit dem ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus ab &euro;' '156,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (das Tomahawk ist klar das bessere Board, aber ohne OC reicht das für einen 3950x) fährt man aktuell sogar günstiger als mit einem guten B450 Board wenn man die Asus aktion voll nutzt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit für die Preisklasse unterirdischer Spannungsversorgung. X570 hat keinerlei Vorteile wenn man die höhere zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite nicht nutzt (z.B. durch PCIe x4 Karte, 6x Sata und 2x NVMe SSD gleichzeitig).



Ich würde das immer davon abhängig machen, was du an Ausstattung brauchst.
Ich persönlich brauche 2x USB 3 und 1x Type C Header aufm Mainboard und das kriegst du bei B550 eher kaum bis extrem teuer.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde das immer davon abhängig machen, was du an Ausstattung brauchst.
> Ich persönlich brauche 2x USB 3 und 1x Type C Header aufm Mainboard und das kriegst du bei B550 eher kaum bis extrem teuer.


Ein Board gibt's: MSI B550 A Pro.
Aber leider noch keine Tests dazu.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ein Board gibt's: MSI B550 A Pro.
> Aber leider noch keine Tests dazu.



Wo hat das 2x USB 3 Header plus Type C Header?

Ich kenne nur ein Board, das die Ausstattung bietet und das kostet.
ASRock B550 Taichi ab &euro;'*'329,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dllqt (30. Juni 2020)

naja ich glaub kaum das ich mit oc mache mitm 3800x od ?
die gpu ist pcie 3.0
und ssds hab ich keinen plan

welches würdet ihr empfehlen hab noch nicht bestellt und das von mir ausgewählte MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ab &euro;'*'184,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist grad teurer geworden. oder wie wärs mit MSI X570-A Pro ab &euro;'*'148,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder ASUS Prime X570-P ab &euro;'*'176,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland od Gigabyte X570 Gaming X ab &euro;'*'176,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland   <----- die drei würden mir optisch zusagen das erwähnt TUF ist leider orange :/ wie sieht das mit licht steuerung aus (fans) kann ich von jedem MB das gleiche erwarten ?


das mit der aktion ist ein guter tipp mhm gibts sowas auch für gpu oder sonstiges

update liste akutell Pc 5k Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
mal zwei das ganze


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ich finde das du/ihr nach wie vor etwas zu viel Geld ausgeben wollt, aber das ist natürlich eure Entscheidung.

Der Ryzen 7 3800X lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, wenn der 3700X am Ende ist, kommt ihr mit dem 3800X auch nicht viel weiter.

Die Kompaktwasserkühlung ist sehr teuer, für ca. 50% Aufpreis würde man schon eine selbst zusammengestellte bekommen, bei der auch die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden ist.

Beim Mainboard musst du auf die nötigen RGB-Header achten, da kenne ich mich aber zu wenig aus.

Von den so sonstigen Anforderungen, würde das MSI B450-A Pro Max / Tomahawk Max bereits reichen, sofern man den USB-C 3.1-Anschluss an der Front vom Pure Base 500DX nicht braucht.

Da das Pure Base 500DX einen Netzteiltunnel hat, bringt ein weißes Netzteil nicht viel, wie auch schon mal angesprochen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Downsampler (30. Juni 2020)

Hab noch zweifel, das du den 360er Radi mit Lüftern dran in das winzige Gehäuse bekommst.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hab noch zweifel, das du den 360er Radi mit Lüftern dran in das winzige Gehäuse bekommst.



Das geht. Passt vorne rein.
Aber das Teil von Asus ist viel zu teuer.


----------



## Downsampler (30. Juni 2020)

Joa. Was Asus sich dabei denkt? Weiß und RBG Lüfter dran und schon ist es 2x so teuer. 

Aber das hat man davon, wenn man auf Styleprodukte abfährt. Eine 360er Kühlung von Alphacool mit Kupferradiator kostet nichtmal die Hälfte.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Joa. Was Asus sich dabei denkt? Weiß und RBG Lüfter dran und schon ist es 2x so teuer.
> 
> Aber das hat man davon, wenn man auf Styleprodukte abfährt. Eine Kühlung von Alphacool mit Kupferradiator kostet die Hälfte.



Die wäre auch was für dich , auch noch mit Oled Display 
ASUS ROG-THOR-1200P ab &euro;' '349,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

joke


----------



## Downsampler (30. Juni 2020)

350 Tacken und dann nur Platinum.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Eine 360er Kühlung von Alphacool mit Kupferradiator kostet nichtmal die Hälfte.



Die taugt aber nichts.


----------



## Dllqt (30. Juni 2020)

naja eigene wakü ist für mich organisatorisch (alle einzelteile) und vom verbau einfach too much.

ja das mit dem netzteil hab ich mir auch gedacht aber das bequiet 650 kostet gleich viel.

der  360er passt vorne rein so wie Threshold gesagt hat <3

mhm CPU naja ich wüsste nicht welche sonst ....

ich brauch nur noch nen guten mainboard rat hat jemand die von mir vorgeschlagenen angesehn ?


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus,

du sollst ja beim Netzteil auch keines mit 650 Watt kaufen, sondern z.B. das vorgeschlagene Seasonic Focus GX 550W wenn das Mainboard drei Stromanschlüsse hat, sind es nur zwei, kannst du alternativ auch das Straight Power 11 550W nehmen.

Wenn nicht auf eine CPU der nächsten Generation gewechselt werden soll, würde ich den Ryzen 7 3700X kaufen, ansonsten den Ryzen 5 3600.

Bei der Vielzahl an beleuchteten Komponenten, weiß ich leider nicht welches Mainboard da passend ist.

Am besten zählst du alle zusammen, schaust welche Anschlüsse es sind, und filterst bei Geizhals. 
Vielleicht ist auch irgendwo eine Steuerung dabei, wie z.B. hier *klick*, da musst du einfach schauen wie das alles klappt.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2020)

Wobei mehr als zwei Stromanschlüsse absolut sinnlos sind. Eigentlich ist mehr als ein 8 Pin (384W) schon totaler Overkill. Kein Mensch wird es schaffen die CPU mehr als einmal mit über 750W unter Luft oder Wasser zu betreiben
Das gleiche gilt für die PCIe Stromversorgunsstecker auf manchen Boards: Wenn die GPU mehr als 75W übers Mainboard zieht hat der Hersteller gewaltig was verbockt!


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus,

das ist richtig, aber wenn man neue Hardware kauft und das Mainboard drei Stromanschlüsse hat, würde ich ein entsprechendes Netzteil wählen.

Das Seasonic Focus GX 550W ist gut und sogar günstiger als das Straight Power 11 550W, warum also den Stromanschluss nicht mitnehmen?

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die PCIe Stromversorgunsstecker auf manchen Boards: Wenn die GPU mehr als 75W übers Mainboard zieht hat der Hersteller gewaltig was verbockt!



Den brauchst du ja nur, wenn du Multi GPU betreibst.
Der 24 Pin hat nur 2 Pins für 12 Volt und wenn du z.B. vier Grafikkarten drauf hast, kann das echt eng werden und der Stecker könnte überlastet werden und schmelzen.


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2020)

Multi GPU ignoriere ich komplett. Ist aktuell so uninteressant wie noch nie Aber du hast natürlich Recht.

Aber die CPU so viel Strom reinpumpen wie nur irgendwie geht wär doch was für PCGH in Gefahr


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Letztendlich sind das nur spezifikationen. Die CPU zieht sich das an Strom, was sie braucht, ob das nun durch eine einzige Leitung ist oder durch 8/8+4/8+8 Pin ist, ist dabei egal.
sieht halt blöd aus, wenn du 700 Watt Leistungsaufnahme an der CPU hast, weil der 64 Kerner Threadripper gerade ordentlich am Dampfen ist und du hast nur eine 8 Pin stecker drin, der auch gerade am Dampfen ist.


----------



## Dllqt (30. Juni 2020)

ok hab netzteil auf das Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'83,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gewechselt.

dann fehlt mir noch immer Mainboard  wie gesagt aktuell MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ab &euro;'*'179,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland aber ka ist grad teurer geworden.... bin mir einfach total unsicher worauf schaun das mit den rgb anschlüssen hab ich mal über den daumen nachgesehn also im grunde hat jedes board das was ich dazu brauche ^^ aktuell guck ich mir halt das hier an weil der preis is halt sehr interessant auch x570 und besseres audio als so manch 220 euro + board


----------



## noO_F3Ar (1. Juli 2020)

Gibt's denn eine Liste bzw. Warenkorb der aktuellen Komponenten?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2020)

Wenn du wirklich gutes Audio willst(Entsprechendes Equipment wie gut Kopfhörer, Boxen etc vorrausgesetzt), dann führt eh kein weg an einer Soundkarte bzw. DAC(+KHV) vorbei, idealweise extern.


----------



## Downsampler (1. Juli 2020)

Die hier hat sogar RGB Beleuchtung:

Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 ab &euro;'*'115,28 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Leider gibt es die bei Mindfactory nicht. Die haben ihr Angebot gut zusammengestrichen in der letzten Zeit. Wieso nur?

Edit: Diese Soundkarte gibt es sogar mit einer weißen Abdeckung, nennt sich "Pure Edition". Im Creative Shop wirst du sie finden. 

Sound BlasterX AE-5 Pure Edition PCIe Gaming Sound Card and DAC - Creative Labs (United States)


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Die hier hat sogar RGB Beleuchtung:
> 
> Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 ab €'*'115,28 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Leider gibt es die bei Mindfactory nicht. Die haben ihr Angebot gut zusammengestrichen in der letzten Zeit. Wieso nur?



Soundkarten mit RGB o.O 

Jetzt fehlt noch gaming Stühlemit led/rgb, ach die gibt es ja   einfach mal auf YouTube gucken


----------



## Dllqt (4. Juli 2020)

aktuelle liste Pc 5k Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

wie gesagt mb bin ich mir nach wie vor nicht so sicher -.-


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Bei MSI gibts übrigens gerade eine Aktion bei B550 Boards: Dein Neustart! B550-Evolution &#8211; Sei dabei! | MSI Deutschland


Die hben alle keinen 1220 Soundchip, sondern nur uralte 1200. Das hört man. Das sit echt ein Killerkriterium. B550 hat viele Vorteile, wie Stromverbrauch und keinen Lüfter.

Ich finde dieses ganz nett:;
Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro 

Dazu bei dem Budget einen Achtkerner:
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X

und 32 GB RAM mit guten Timings
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2020)

Gigabyte hat es halt leider beim USB C Header vergeigt (ist zwar bei allen B550 Boards nur 3.1 Gen 1) und da der Chip beim Sound eh deutlich unwichtiger als die Implementierung ist zählt das für mich nicht wirklich als Kaufargument.
Selbst das noch teurere Board Gigabyte B550 Aorus Master im Test '-' tolles Board zum schwierigen Preis'-' und Zeitpunkt | Seite 5 | igor sLAB kommt kaum besser weg als das Asus TUF Gaming B550M Plus (WiFi) vs. Asus TUF Gaming X570 Plus '-' Lohnt sich das X ueberhaupt oder reicht auch ein B? | Seite 4 | igor sLAB
Ausführlich: Do You Need an External DAC/Headphone Amplifier? | Page 5 | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die hben alle keinen 1220 Soundchip, sondern nur uralte 1200. Das hört man. Das sit echt ein Killerkriterium.


Das hört man. Nicht. Der 1200 ist quasi die OEM Variante, aber fast der gleiche Chip. Uralt sind die 8xx. Was man eingespart hat, ist Crystal Sound 3.0. Braucht man. Nicht.


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2020)

Luftkühler gibts übrigens auch in weiß/RGB, da sparst du dir bei ähnlichen Temperaturen über 150€, wenn man zudem bedenkt, dass die Kompaktwasserkühlungen zudem eine begrenzte Lebensdauer haben, weil die Flüssigkeit langsam verdampft und Ablagerungen bildet, nochmal mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> ... Der 1200 ist quasi die OEM Variante, aber fast der gleiche Chip. ,,



Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich hatte gelesen, der ALC 1200 entspricht einem einem alten ALC892. 
Ich suche noch mal die Quelle, die das behauptet hat. Wenn nicht, wäre das ja sehr schön!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. Juli 2020)

Zum ALC1200 gibt es keine Datenblätter. Es würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn die beiden 12xxer sogar baugleich wären und nur anders lizensiert sind. Glaubs mir, das mit dem ALC892 ist eine urban legend. Der ist wirklich Müll. Ich habe hier Blindtestes gemacht und nachgemessen, der ALC1200 und ALC1220 liefern am Kopfhörer sogar die gleiche Maximalspannung und zwar mehr als der alte Chip. Und sie klingen auch gleich. Getestet am Digitalausgang mit Premium-DAC und richtigen Kopfhörern.


----------

